# Canon "Bring It" TV Ad



## Steve Todd (Jun 28, 2014)

Just for fun, here's the latest Canon USA ad, "Bring It":

Canon "Bring It" FULL REVIEW 2014

BTW, it runs twice on this link.

Enjoy!


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Steve.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 28, 2014)

Taiko drums? I like!


----------



## jannatul18 (Jun 28, 2014)

Not bad ha!


----------



## Vivid Color (Jun 28, 2014)

This new ad campaign does not appeal to me at all and I love technology and electronics. I have seen it several times and it has not grown on me. If I were not already a Canon owner and user, it would not inspire me to go out and buy Canon products. 

Maybe it's the "bring it" slogan, which seems like a lame version of Nike's "just do it." Or a sadly truncated version of "bring it on." 

Or maybe it's the pulsating drum beat with images that don't always seem to match the beat. Maybe because it's the drum beat without additional music. A pulsating drum beat with music and well matched visuals can be great. I think the opener to Hawaii Five-O (especially the original) is an iconic example of that done extremely well and, in my mind, one of the best TV theme music/opening sequences ever. And, maybe the Canon ad could have been great with just drums but I think it may need different drums or a different beat and better matched images and some tag line other than "bring it." But as it is, I think the Canon ad falls short and flat.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 30, 2014)

I think George Bush tried the "bring it on" strategy. Don't think it worked out well that time either. ;D


----------

